# Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an



## GoldenMic (17. Oktober 2013)

*Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*

Nvida kündigt  ein neues Spielebundle an.

Sofern man bei einem der teilnehmenden Händler vom *28.10.2013* bis *26.11.2013* eine GTX 660, 670, 680, 690 oder 760 kauft, erhält man Downloadcodes für *Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag und Splinter Cell Blacklist*. Beim Kauf einer GTX 770, 780, and TITAN, erhält man einen Downloadcode für *Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag, Batman: Arkham Origins und Splinter Cell Blacklist*.

Bei teilnehmen Shops in Nord Amerika erhält man außerdem beim kleinenerm Bundle 50$ Rabatt beim Kauf von Nvidia Shield, während man ab einer GTX 770 100$ Rabatt beim Kauf von Nvidia Shield erhält.

Dazu Nvidia auf Facebook:


			
				Nvidia Deutschland schrieb:
			
		

> Piraten, Helden und Spione - Wir kündigen heute unser neues Bundle an! Käufer einer GeForce GTX 760, 680, 670, 660Ti oder 660 bekommen Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag und Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Blacklist gratis dazu. Käufer einer GTX 780, 770 oder Titan erhalten zusätzlich zu den zwei Games Batman: Arkham Origins on top. Dieses Angebot gilt ab Montag, 28. Oktober, bei ausgewählten Handelspartnern. WAS SAGT IHR DAZU?  Announcing The GeForce GTX Bundle, Featuring Assassin's Creed IV, Batman: Arkham Origins and Splinter Cell Blacklist | GeForce




Und hier auf der Nvidia Website:
Announcing The GeForce GTX Bundle, Featuring Assassin's Creed IV, Batman: Arkham Origins and Splinter Cell Blacklist | GeForce


Quellen:
Announcing The GeForce GTX Bundle, Featuring Assassin's Creed IV, Batman: Arkham Origins and Splinter Cell Blacklist | GeForce
https://www.facebook.com/NVIDIADeutschland?hc_location=stream


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*

Das sie nicht so alt aussehen  

@Golden : Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag und Splinter Cell Blacklist*


----------



## Chris179 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*

Damit hat nvidia meiner Meinung nach deutlich mehr zu bieten als AMD, dass sind ja allsamt topaktuelle Titel, da macht es sogar Sinn das Bundle in die Kaufentscheidung mit einzubeziehen, AMDs-Spiele bekommt man ja für wenig Geld als Gamekeys förmlich hinterhergeschmissen.

Aufjedenfall Hammer von nvidia, hoffe sie werden soetwas auch zukünftig machen, hätt ich nicht schon die noch recht aktuelle und völlig ausreichende 660 würde ich glatt bei der 770 zuschlagen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*

Wie immer zu spät, und um nicht ewig warten zu müssen musste man auf einen nicht teilnehmenden Händler ausweichen. Bääh


----------



## Norkzlam (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*

Wow, Nvidia hat aber lange gebraucht um nachzuziehen. Wahrscheinlich eine Reaktion auf den Launch der "neuen" AMD-Karten


----------



## zicco93 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*

So viel zum Thema, Nvidia nähme AMD nicht mehr ernst 
Hab leider schon eine gute Graka und SC:BL


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*

Da sieht man mal was Konkurrenz dem Kunden bringt.
Hätte AMD nicht  seit einiger Zeit solch tolle Spielebundles dabei, gäbs dieses hier von  nvidia zu >99% auch nicht. Freut mich natürlich, vllt. legt AMD sogar nochmal nach um wieder das bessere Bundle zu haben. 





Chris179 schrieb:


> Damit hat nvidia meiner Meinung nach deutlich mehr zu bieten als AMD, dass sind ja allsamt topaktuelle Titel, da macht es sogar Sinn das Bundle in die Kaufentscheidung mit einzubeziehen, AMDs-Spiele bekommt man ja für wenig Geld als Gamekeys förmlich hinterhergeschmissen.
> 
> Aufjedenfall Hammer von nvidia, hoffe sie werden soetwas auch zukünftig machen, hätt ich nicht schon die noch recht aktuelle und völlig ausreichende 660 würde ich glatt bei der 770 zuschlagen.


 Jetzt war mal ab wie die Key Preise diese Spiele auf eBay sinken werden, sobald dieses Bundle erstmal einige Monate lang verteilt wird. 
Gibt es viele Leute, die die Keys haben aber nicht benötigen, gehen die Preise für die Keys natürlich in den Keller.


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*



john201050 schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal was Konkurrenz dem Kunden bringt.
> Hätte AMD nicht  seit einiger Zeit solch tolle Spielebundles dabei, gäbs dieses hier von  nvidia zu >99% auch nicht. Freut mich natürlich, vllt. legt AMD sogar nochmal nach um wieder das bessere Bundle zu haben.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das Nvidia Bundle geht nur knapp einen Monat lang.


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*

Uups, steht sogar im Startpost. Mein Fehler.

Naja, das finde ich natürlich doof. Dann ist das ganze ja nur eine Marketingaktion um dem Release der "neuen" (alten) Radeons entgegen zu wirken. 
Man schenkt dem Kunden wohl gar nichts bei nvidia.


----------



## jamie (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*

Iwas musste ja kommen aber das AMD-Bundle ist einfach interessanter.
Splinter Cell mag ja ganz geil sein aber AC ist einfach ausgelutscht. Nö, da ist mir Watch Dogs + Far Cry 3 lieber.


----------



## Atma (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*

Und Konkurrenz ist eben doch gut für den Kunden . Nur so kriegt Nvidia den Arsch hoch und macht auch mal was. Es ist nicht zu übersehen, dass Nvidia in letzter Zeit wieder deutlich aktiver geworden ist bei ihrem Engagement für Games.


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*



john201050 schrieb:


> Uups, steht sogar im Startpost. Mein Fehler.
> 
> Naja, das finde ich natürlich doof. Dann ist das ganze ja nur eine Marketingaktion um dem Release der "neuen" (alten) Radeons entgegen zu wirken.
> Man schenkt dem Kunden wohl gar nichts bei nvidia.



Klar schenkt man dem Kunden was. Wenn man innerhalb dieser Zeit kauft. 
Verstehe das Problem dabei nicht. Wenn man kein Bundle macht wird genölt. Wenn man nen begrenztes Bundle macht wir genölt. Macht man nen unbegrenztes Bundle wird genölt das die Keys so billig werden.
Wie soll man es denn da als Firma richtig machen? 



jamie schrieb:


> Iwas musste ja kommen aber das AMD-Bundle ist einfach interessanter.
> Splinter Cell mag ja ganz geil sein aber AC ist einfach ausgelutscht. Nö, da ist mir Watch Dogs + Far Cry 3 lieber.



Finde das AMD Bundle absolut nicht interessanter. Fast alle Games davon waren schon bei irgendwelchen Steamsales 100 mal durchgelutscht wurde, die Keys gibts auch günstig an jeder Ecke.
Splinter Cell ist jetzt nichts was mich interessiert, aber mit Batman und AC hat man 2 aktuelle und interessante Publikumsmagneten im Angebot.
Aber dazu hat wohl jeder seine eigene Meinung, was ja auch ok ist.
Für mich ist das Nvidia Bundle jedenfalls wesentlich interessanter.


----------



## lol2k (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*

Interessant zu beobachten, dass die Beigabe von Software die Kaufentscheidung von Hardware bei viele Kunden scheinbar maßgeblich beeinflusst.


----------



## AnthraX (17. Oktober 2013)

Die Shields müssen weg aus dem Lager xD Ich dachte die wird den Verkäufern da förmlich aus der Hand gerissen *hust* Hardwareflopp des Jahre


----------



## jamie (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*



lol2k schrieb:


> Interessant zu beobachten, dass die Beigabe von Software die Kaufentscheidung von Hardware bei viele Kunden scheinbar maßgeblich beeinflusst.


 
Was ist daran interessant? Grafikkarte werden hauptsächlich zum Spielen gekauft, d.h. die potentiellen Käufer würden auch Spiele kaufen. Wenn sie diese gratis bekommen, beeinflusst sie das natürlich. 



> Finde das AMD Bundle absolut nicht interessanter. Fast alle Games davon waren schon bei irgendwelchen Steamsales 100 mal durchgelutscht wurde, die Keys gibts auch günstig an jeder Ecke.
> Splinter Cell ist jetzt nichts was mich interessiert, aber mit Batman und AC hat man 2 aktuelle und interessante Publikumsmagneten im Angebot.
> Aber dazu hat wohl jeder seine eigene Meinung, was ja auch ok ist.
> Für mich ist das Nvidia Bundle jedenfalls wesentlich interessanter.


Dazu käme aber noch, dass man bei AMD zwischen mehr Spielen wählen kann.


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Klar schenkt man dem Kunden was. Wenn man innerhalb dieser Zeit kauft.
> Verstehe das Problem dabei nicht. Wenn man kein Bundle macht wird genölt. Wenn man nen begrenztes Bundle macht wir genölt. Macht man nen unbegrenztes Bundle wird genölt das die Keys so billig werden.
> Wie soll man es denn da als Firma richtig machen?  [...]


 Nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde es sehr gut, dass es dieses Bundle gibt. Ich fände es bloß viel besser, wenn es das allgemein gäbe (also länger als nur ein Monat) und nicht nur um den Release der Radeons um da ein bisschen gegen zu halten.
Gegen zu viele Keys hatte ich übrigens nie was. Dann bekommt man sie halt an jeder Ecke hinterher geschmissen, mir doch egal. Läuft ja nur darauf hinaus, dass man sehr viele Spiele für wenig Geld bekommt. Da kann ich absolut nichts negatives finden. 

Wer welches Bundle ansprechender findet, ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Bei AMD ist es natürlich toll, das man sich 3 aus 11 Spielen aussuchen kann.
Aber ich wollte ja sowieso noch auf die 20nm, Karten warten... (Falls BF4 ins Nevers Settle Programm kommt, wirds aber echt hart. Vor allem in Verbindung mit Saints Row 4...)




EDIT:


machero schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich die beiden Spiele easy für 50,-  Euro verkaufen könnte,würde mich die Grafikkarte eben dementsprechend  weniger kosten.
> Also ne GeForce GTX 760 für 170,- Euro wäre schon deutlich besser als der aktuelle Strassenpreis von ca. 220,-.
> So werden wohl auch andere rechnen.
> 
> Ob  ich eine Karte von AMD oder NVIDIA im Rechner habe ist mir erhrlich  gesagt egal. Ich möchte einfach nur ne vernübftige Karte zum möglichst  niedrigem Preis.


 Du könntest die Keys vllt. für 50 Euro verkaufen, die Hersteller (also AMD/nvidia) bekommen diese aber sehr viel günstiger. Würde man die Spiele weglassen wären die GTX 760 vllt. gerade so an der 200 Euro Grenze, aber niemals bei 170...
Du bekommst die Karte also am billigsten, indem du die Spiele gleich wieder verkaufst.


----------



## machero (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*



lol2k schrieb:


> Interessant zu beobachten, dass die Beigabe von Software die Kaufentscheidung von Hardware bei viele Kunden scheinbar maßgeblich beeinflusst.



Naja, wenn ich die beiden Spiele easy für 50,- Euro verkaufen könnte,würde mich die Grafikkarte eben dementsprechend weniger kosten.
Also ne GeForce GTX 760 für 170,- Euro wäre schon deutlich besser als der aktuelle Strassenpreis von ca. 220,-.
So werden wohl auch andere rechnen.

Ob ich eine Karte von AMD oder NVIDIA im Rechner habe ist mir erhrlich gesagt egal. Ich möchte einfach nur ne vernübftige Karte zum möglichst niedrigem Preis.


----------



## machero (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*



john201050 schrieb:


> Du bekommst die Karte also am billigsten, indem du die Spiele gleich wieder verkaufst.



Genau das mein ich doch! 
Beim AMD `Never Settle`-Angebot würde ich die Gamekeys auch sofort verkaufen, aber das bringt wohl nurnoch so 15,- Euro.

Bei den aktuellen Marktveränderungen ist es auf alle Fälle gut noch keine Grafikkarte gekauft zu haben....die Kaufentscheidung bleibt aber trotzdem schwierig.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*

Aha, gut zu wissen. Scheint aber nichts neues zu sein. Relativ abgedroschen!




Zeus


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*



lol2k schrieb:


> Interessant zu beobachten, dass die Beigabe von Software die Kaufentscheidung von Hardware bei viele Kunden scheinbar maßgeblich beeinflusst.



Naja, sofern da 1,2 oder gar 3 Spiele dabi sind, die man sich eh geholt hätte, kann das doch ganz interessant sein.



jamie schrieb:


> Was ist daran interessant? Grafikkarte werden hauptsächlich zum Spielen gekauft, d.h. die potentiellen Käufer würden auch Spiele kaufen. Wenn sie diese gratis bekommen, beeinflusst sie das natürlich.
> 
> 
> Dazu käme aber noch, dass man bei AMD zwischen mehr Spielen wählen kann.



Stimmt schon, bei AMD kann man wählen. Für mich würde aber vieles auch rausfallen, da ich es schon habe.
Ist halt von Person zu Person unterschiedlich



john201050 schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde es sehr gut, dass es dieses Bundle gibt. Ich fände es bloß viel besser, wenn es das allgemein gäbe (also länger als nur ein Monat) und nicht nur um den Release der Radeons um da ein bisschen gegen zu halten.



Dann sieh es doch einfach so, das Batman Origins und AC Black Flag grade rauskommen und man aus diesem Anlass diese Aktion anbietet.

Ist übrigens bei weitem nicht das erste mal das ein AC Teil bei einer Nvidia Karte beiliegt. Daher würde das fast eher passen.
Ist AMD doch selbst schuld wenn man seine Karten so kurz vom AC Black Flag Release rausbringt.


----------



## Invisiblo (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Dann sieh es doch einfach so, das Batman Origins und AC Black Flag grade rauskommen und man aus diesem Anlass diese Aktion anbietet.
> 
> Ist übrigens bei weitem nicht das erste mal das ein AC Teil bei einer Nvidia Karte beiliegt. Daher würde das fast eher passen.
> Ist AMD doch selbst schuld wenn man seine Karten so kurz vom AC Black Flag Release rausbringt.



Blöd nur, dass man AC 4 schon mit einer GTX 470 auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen kann.

Die sollen mal lieber Battlefield 4 beilegen (ja ich weiß AMD-Partnerschaft und so), das ist wenigstens ein Grund sich eine neue Karte zu kaufen.


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*



Invisiblo schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass man AC 4 schon mit einer GTX 470 auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen kann.
> 
> Die sollen mal lieber Battlefield 4 beilegen (ja ich weiß AMD-Partnerschaft und so), das ist wenigstens ein Grund sich eine neue Karte zu kaufen.



Dann spiel ich AC4 eben in UHD 

Wäre mit allerdings neu das ich bei AC4 mit ner 470 Freude hätte auf max settings.
Meine 560 ist mir ja schon bei AC3 zu lahm.

Und mit Batman hat man wohl nen Technikfresser Spiel.


----------



## Cinnayum (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*

Batman hat ja auch Physx-Unterstützung. Da ergibt die Nvidia-Karte ausnahmsweise mal Sinn.


----------



## simba572 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Finde das AMD Bundle absolut nicht interessanter. Fast alle Games davon waren schon bei irgendwelchen Steamsales 100 mal durchgelutscht wurde, die Keys gibts auch günstig an jeder Ecke.
> Splinter Cell ist jetzt nichts was mich interessiert, aber mit Batman und AC hat man 2 aktuelle und interessante Publikumsmagneten im Angebot.
> Aber dazu hat wohl jeder seine eigene Meinung, was ja auch ok ist.
> Für mich ist das Nvidia Bundle jedenfalls wesentlich interessanter.


 
es ist nicht einfach nur interessanter, es ist einfach KLAR besser
aber leider hat nvidia keine karte für mein 250euro budget bis auf die 760 aber die is nicht gut genug gegen die amd karten in dem preisbereich


----------



## TheReal (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*

Ich finde es echt interessant was Nvidia in den letzten Tagen alles angekündigt hat. Da ist einiges dabei was mich reizt. Ganz besonders freue ich mich auf G-Sync aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Da ich jedenfalls vorhabe demnächst aufzurüsten und ich bisher eig nur auf den Release der neuen AMD Karten warte, in der Hoffnung, dass NV dann die Preise etwas anpasst, kommen mir diese Bundels sehr gelegen. Und alles Spiele die ich sowieso kaufen wollte. Nvidia


----------



## Rikko (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*

Was denn genau , ? Pacman mit Phys X ^^


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*

Eigentlich eine gute Idee, wären die Spiele nicht so durchschnittlich.
Arkham Origin sieht kaum anders aus als Arkham City (was man bei Steam für 6-7€ als GotY-Edition kriegt), Assasins Creed 4 ist das gleiche wie die letzten Jahre, nur in nem anderen Setting 
und nur wegen Splinter Cell greife ich nicht zur Nvidia Karte.

Spätstens bei den Steam Weihnachtsdeals kriegt man alle 3 Titel für zusammen etwa 50€.


----------



## WestEnd (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*

Ich habe, als ich letzten Monat meine 760 gekauft habe, Batman: Arkham Origins dazubekommen.


----------



## Tergo (8. November 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*

Hat einer Erfahrungen mit dem Bundle gemacht und kann mir sagen, ob die Keys bei Steam einzulösen sind oder bei Uplay?


----------



## maikeru (8. November 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*

Laut meiner Kristallkugel kommt Batman für Steam und AC4 für uplay


----------



## Tymotee (8. November 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*

Naja zu Ac4 wird noch keiner was sagen können. Ich nehme mal an der Key kommt erst zum Verkaufsstart am 21.11


----------



## Pash0r (15. November 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*

Ach so...Also kann ich nicht einfach alle Games bei Steam aktivieren? 
uPlay ist wieder EIN WEITERER Client von Ubisoft right  

Oh man...die sollen sich echt mal einigen  
Könnt ihr schon mehr sagen? 

AC4 weiß noch keiner klar...Aber die anderen beiden Games laufen dann über uPlay?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Spielebundle an*

c/p AMD, mehr hab ich dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------

